# General > Photography >  Grabbing the daily photograph.

## North Light

Yes, I'm still doing the Photograph a day bit, must be nuts!!

The last few days have been difficult, not really getting out and about, and photography is being squeezed in between the realties of daily life, the compact camera getting more use than normal.
Enough rabbiting, here are some from the last few days.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4199564791/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4203849936/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4206028493/

----------


## North Light

And one last one.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4208432697/

----------


## dragonfly

love the last one NL, you can feel the frost on it!!

you must have been hanging over the railings to get that one??

----------


## Kenn

Last one for me too.

----------


## Deemac

The roof shot for me NL. 

Reminds me of a Genesis track on the Wind & Wuthering album called "Blood on the rooftops" (about TV violence etc). 

Great tones and atmosphere.

----------


## young_fishin_neep

my fav has to be the seconed one  :Smile:  x

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Cracking shots NL,Winter solstice does it for me too.

----------


## North Light

Thank you all for your comments, the night shot was a touch of desperation having not managed to take a photograph during daylight.
The shot of the sea wall was taken with the camera held through the railings, only problem was trying to get me fat head through!

----------


## Bobbyian

Thanks for all the great pics over the year  and have a great Christmas and a fruitful new year

----------

